# Remmington Model 710



## coreyrrbacon (Feb 2, 2015)

I own a Remmington Model 710 chambered in .270. It is my primary deer rifle and was the first gun I ever owned. I understand it has a bad reputation and has endured some harsh criticism since its release, but I personally have never had an issue with the gun. Always grouped fine and have taken many deer with this rifle. I'm just wondering if anyone knows what the trigger pull weight is on a Model 710 .270 from the factory. Reason I ask is because I feel it has a good trigger pull for me and I would like to adjust my Savage 22-250 to be the same. I did a google search and couldn't find anything. Thanks


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Take it to your local gun smith. They should be able to check the weight without any problem. Maybe even for free.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What he said ^ ^ ^


----------



## coreyrrbacon (Feb 2, 2015)

The closest reputable gunsmith is just over an hour away, thanks but trying to tap the interweb before doing that


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

http://media.midwayusa.com/productimages/880x660/Primary/192/192807.jpg


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

$20 midwayusa.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Remington should be able to give you s ballpark figure that they manufacture them at. I doubt they will be exact to the ounce but they should be pretty close.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

4lbs 2oz is what I found at outdoor life. Good Remington 710 trigger pull and you will find a spread outdoor life did on it and listed the spec.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

That's exactly what I found! Couldn't get the link to copy quite right.


----------



## coreyrrbacon (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks guys much appreciated


----------

